# Hail in Chapala area overnight



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought I was dreaming but the neighbors also woke up at 4 AM, and also saw it and heard it falling. Amazing! The rain was most welcome and it freshened everything up but I honestly never thought I would see hail here.

I did google and research it and how and why. I am still gobsmacked though


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

Grizzy said:


> I thought I was dreaming but the neighbors also woke up at 4 AM, and also saw it and heard it falling. Amazing! The rain was most welcome and it freshened everything up but I honestly never thought I would see hail here.
> 
> I did google and research it and how and why. I am still gobsmacked though


Hail is not uncommon during thunderstorms here, in the Lake Pátzcuaro area. Usually in the summer rainy season, but I think we had a brief, freak hailstorm in March of this year.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Hail is not uncommon during thunderstorms here, in the Lake Pátzcuaro area. Usually in the summer rainy season, but I think we had a brief, freak hailstorm in March of this year.


We had a long out-of-season hailstorm in Mexico City in March that actually killed a couple of my potted flowering plants.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm surprised that anybody is surprised that hail is part of thunderstorms in the bajio. Yes, we also had hail yesterday afternoon but nothing like the volume & size of the more freakish hail storm earlier this year. When you are 5-7000 ft above sea level, there doesn't need to be much of a warm cold circle to create hail.


----------

